# Stag Arms ar-15, anyone have one ?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got one, their M4, I put some rounds through it, it's extremely loud, even with muffs and plugs. I am wondering if the muzzle brake is removeable on them, or if i'll have to get a new barrel


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to have a Stag M4gery. Good little gun if you're into that kind of thing. Mine wasn't any louder than any other 5.56mm rifle. Does yours have a muzzle brake or a flash suppressor? I suspect you may be stuck with the former, since you're in an Iron Curtain state.

Are you shooting inside? All centerfire rifles are super loud inside. Maybe find an outdoor range if this is the case.

Isn't Stag in New Britain? You might give them a ring and see if they can change out the barrel or muzzle device.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Mike, you are correct about CT being the iron curtain state, we have some rather draconian laws regarding "assault rifles" 

ANYWAY. this was indoors I was shooting. it has a muzzle brake on it, Id like to have it removed and replaced with something that bring the barrel to a legal length. we can not have "flash hiders/supressors" I am ok with nothing at all on there. I don't see any welds or pins on there, so im wondering if it's just a one peice barrel. I emailed them and i'll try calling them on tuesday, but I just wanted to check and see if anyone online knew before then, thanks

what's meant by "m4gery" ive been hearing that term alot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe it has to do with it being considered a copy of the "real thing" I have a Double Star that falls into the that category. http://www.star15.com/rifles.html (mine is the The Star-15)

I went to the Stag web site and looked at their rifles...Look pretty cool :smt023


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Im just focused on whether or not i can remove the muzzle brake or not, i dont need a flash hider or anything like that


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think rifles in AWB states are supposed to have the muzzle brake "permanently" attached.

"M4gery" is a term for a civilian-legal rifle made up to look like a military M4, sans the selector switch. An M4gery has a stepped-down barrel for an M203 grenade launcher, fat handguards, etc., so that it looks as much like a real military rifle as possible. It's an "M-forgery." :mrgreen:


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

that's what I was thinking. dreadful. I'll see what stag arms has to say, maybe they can remove it or swap me a new barrel without one.


I WOULD NOT, ever. do this but what would happen if it were to be simply cut off ? this is of course assuming the barrel behind it is of legal length


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cutting a barrel is no big deal from a technical standpoint, as long as it is recrowned properly.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok, Ill talk to the bandsaw and see what he thinks about it. any idea of a rough estimate on cost to get the barrel re-crowned?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Before you start chopping, make sure you'll have over 16" of barrel left. Then consult a good gunsmith.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

mike, there are no (visible) welds on it. there is a small pin looking object on the bottom, here's a photo:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Why don't you just call Stag and ask them about it?

IIRC, muzzle brakes on federal-AWB guns had to be soldered on. Maybe CT law is different, though. I didn't own any black rifles in CT after the ban.


----------



## 3rdRanger (Sep 22, 2008)

So it isnt removable?


----------

